# Karcher sc1020 half price at tesco



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

I had one of these for a couple of weeks and its not a bad entry level steamer. Whilst walking round tesco yesterday seen they were half price! £64.50 so fill your boots.

Also online


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks for the heads up!

Are they any good - is there enough pressure to clean carpets/mats etc?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

OutLore said:


> Are they any good - is there enough pressure to clean carpets/mats etc?


+1. Interesting to hear some reviews on this.


----------



## lowis (Aug 5, 2010)

We bought one of these last time they were on offer, for and entry level machine its great does just the job. Missus loves using it around the house too.


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah its a decent wee machine. Plenty of pressure for anything up to medium soiling. I will put some pics n a short review up when I get a couple of days off. If I get a chance later I will write a bit more.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 15, 2011)

Good find! 

Just bought that and the £50 multi purpose vacuum, can be a fathers day present to myself lol


----------



## ViewWise (May 31, 2008)

Not the best build quality (we heavily use it!). Worth the extra £15 over the silverline (£50) though!.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Just rang my mate he works at Tesco he's going to get me one with his 10% discount makes it cheaper still


----------



## bazman (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. My Hometec steamer has been working on and off for a while, but it has finally given up the ghost. So looks like I'll be buying this at such a good price.:thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Karcher are getting reduced everywhere esp there pressure washers,makes you wonder about why.as a heck of a lot of folk report there stuff as not good and doesnt last.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Walking round Tesco yesterday with SWMBO and spotted these
http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.210-2375.aspx
Thet were on the shelves at £40, i was pretty pi$$ed off cos i missed em last time they were on offer so bought the entry level Nilfisk for just over a hundred quid, now here they are again, bloody typical!


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

I've never actually used a steam cleaner, what is needed to run it from the van? Obviously power from the generator, but how about water? Can you fill a reservoir or similar or do you need to plug it in to a water supply?

I don't carry a water supply to be honest, all I have in the van is bigg bottled water for dilution really but think this would be a great way of cleaning wheels & upholstery etc


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Concho said:


> I've never actually used a steam cleaner, what is needed to run it from the van? Obviously power from the generator, but how about water? Can you fill a reservoir or similar or do you need to plug it in to a water supply?
> 
> I don't carry a water supply to be honest, all I have in the van is bigg bottled water for dilution really but think this would be a great way of cleaning wheels & upholstery etc


I think they just have a reservoir, so you could fill it up beofre you leave base. I guess they would use alot of leccy though.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Just bought one of these myself, they knocked a further £5 off at the till as well, never had one before so Im keen to try it out, Im hoping it makes glass cleaning easier and interested to see how well it does on the interior.... any advice or tips are welcome


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

Picked one of these up myself now, haven't tried it yet but looking forward to it.


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

This thing actually ain't too bad. Had a play last night cleaning random things from the patio glass, to the front of the cooker, some wooden floor and an armchair which wasn't bad. This morning did the full car exterior with it, wasn't intending to show any photos so didn't get any before pics, but I've been up and down the motorway all week so was very dusty.

Didn't use anything except the steamer and a microfibre cloth to wipe it dry:



















Took about 20 mins and got stopped by two neighbours and a passer by saying what a good idea it was using a steam machine and how good it looked!


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

It wouldn't inflict swirls in the paint?


----------

